# I spilled nail polish remover on my WOOD coffee table



## mom2bijou

Ok...so was doing my nails this weekend and stupid me...I knocked the nail polish remover onto my WOOD coffee table. It left a white stain on it!!! Before I invest in refinishing the table...does anyone have any home remedies to suggest on how to fix or reduce the stain that was left?

I couldn't even blame this one on the pups lol. It was my own fault :brownbag: I don't know who is more mad...me or the hubby?! 

Any suggestions??? :smhelp: :smhelp:


----------



## carolicious

That happened to me too! I couldn't get rid of it.. so in the end we sanded the surface and I painted over it. hope you can find some way to solve that situation, I would certainly like to know for the next time I do that!


----------



## jen_hedz

I did the same thing, I ended up sanding that area then staining it, it doesn't match perfectly but if you don't look real close you can hardly tell.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

I had to have my table refinished also......don't know how to fix it without doing that. Sorry!!!


----------



## mom2bijou

That's what I was afraid of! I read somewhere to use mayo and cigarette ash or an iron w/a soft cloth. I'm clueless w/this stuff. Right now I put a coffee table book over the stain to hide it!


----------



## The A Team

Tammy, good luck - I hope you find a remedy...... but I'm thinking you'll have to refinish the table. sorry


----------



## saltymalty

I have never tried the mayo, but it's supposed to work on white rings left by water glasses. It certainly couldn't hurt to try! Just make sure that you use a very soft cloth. You could also try some extra fine steel wool (0000) with the mayo...it's probably better than the cigarette ash (on many levels). Test a very small area first to see. If that doesn't work, you could try mineral spirits with the steel wool.


----------



## jazak

I wouldn't use steel wool, it whouls scratch the table. mineral spirits will only add to the stain. Refinishing is probably your best option for a perfect match.


----------



## lillady

I actually used the soft cloth with an iron deal to get wax off something Peter's mom knitted and it all came off-I'd say give it a shot. :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou

> I actually used the soft cloth with an iron deal to get wax off something Peter's mom knitted and it all came off-I'd say give it a shot. :biggrin:[/B]


I read this somewhere too....I'm gonna try this tonight. Can't hurt it anymore than what's there. A co-worker just suggested lemon oil?? 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## triste

Joe would be an excellent one to answer this question since he works w/ wood so much. Good luck w/ this!


----------



## camfan

I did a quick look online and the consensus says to gently scrape it off with a PLASTIC knife or even the edge of a credit card. If it's not coming off, apply hot water with a cloth and try scraping again. Can also use a fine steel wool. Then touch up with a furniture marker and wax. I also read this (lol):

Make your own furniture polish: Yucky but works, take a slab of spam and rub it on your wood -- wipe with pantyhose. Or, make a concoction of: 1 tsp olive oil, juice of a lemon, 1 tsp whisky or brandy, 1 tsp water. Mix together and rub on furniture with cloth, buff for a deep shine.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I would try Goof Off. It has worked miracles for me. I've used it on my wood trim and it was ok. I also looked up a review for the product and one person said they used it on their wood kitchen cupboards and it didn't hurt the finish. I'll insert the link to the product as well as to the review site. It wouldn't hurt to try it first, especially since your only other option my be to have the table refinished anyway. Either that or how about a nice doily! :smtease: 

Goof Off Product list

Reviews for Goof Off


----------



## carolicious

> I would try Goof Off. It has worked miracles for me. I've used it on my wood trim and it was ok. I also looked up a review for the product and one person said they used it on their wood kitchen cupboards and it didn't hurt the finish. I'll insert the link to the product as well as to the review site. It wouldn't hurt to try it first, especially since your only other option my be to have the table refinished anyway. Either that or how about a nice doily! :smtease:
> 
> Goof Off Product list
> 
> Reviews for Goof Off[/B]


it hurt the finish of our brand new wooden table when we used it to get gunk off left by packaging material. It's not too noticeable, but when you look from an angle at the table, you can see these greasy looking spots where we used it.. it won't come off  but for non-finished hardwood surfaces, it works great! it just smells terrible!

However, I don't think goof off is going to work for this situation. nail polish remover totally removed the finishing off on my cabinet so that part was rough and grainy in texture and white. I think I tried it for my polish remover accident too, but no avail. 

If any of the methods above like mayo and lemon oil, etc. work - please let us know!


----------



## mom2bijou

I'll be sure to let everyone know the outcome of what works and what doesn't work lol. I'm sure I'll be trying everything! 

Thanks again


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=552514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try Goof Off. It has worked miracles for me. I've used it on my wood trim and it was ok. I also looked up a review for the product and one person said they used it on their wood kitchen cupboards and it didn't hurt the finish. I'll insert the link to the product as well as to the review site. It wouldn't hurt to try it first, especially since your only other option my be to have the table refinished anyway. Either that or how about a nice doily! :smtease:
> 
> Goof Off Product list
> 
> Reviews for Goof Off[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it hurt the finish of our brand new wooden table when we used it to get gunk off left by packaging material. It's not too noticeable, but when you look from an angle at the table, you can see these greasy looking spots where we used it.. it won't come off  but for non-finished hardwood surfaces, it works great! it just smells terrible!
> 
> However, I don't think goof off is going to work for this situation. nail polish remover totally removed the finishing off on my cabinet so that part was rough and grainy in texture and white. I think I tried it for my polish remover accident too, but no avail.
> 
> If any of the methods above like mayo and lemon oil, etc. work - please let us know!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

That will teach me to read things better! I didn't see the word remover, or else my brain just decided on nail polish and not nail polish remover. Yes I agree that Goof Off won't work for the finish that was ruined from the nail polish remover.


----------



## Cosy

My daughter spilled remover on our new coffee table the first we
after we bought it. I tried everything and nothing reduced the 
white appearance for long. Refinishing is probably the only option
to get it back to it's original state (or near it).


----------



## MissMelanie

OH gads, my sister did that too. She never got the stain removed.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU!
Melanie


----------



## wooflife

I did this multiple times when I was a kid. My mother had to refinish the coffe table everytime. I was a slow learner and a clumsy kid. 

Leslie


----------

